# Accommodation Help



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

My husband will be relocating to Dubai on the 27th of July I will follow in early september, he will have to secure a flat for us and we need some help please.

He will be based at both the aviation club and the Grand Hyatt hotel. What are good areas that are reasonable in price to find flats that are close to these venues? 

What can we expect to pay for a 1 bedroom or studio flat? 
How does the deposit work and is electricity and water usually included or is it seperate and what can we expect to pay for the 2 of us? Bearing in mind that we will both be at work the whole day and usually use the water and electricity in the evening and weekends only. 

What is a a good property website we can trust and perhaps a rental agency that can be trusted?

Thank you for your help its much appreciated.
Phillipa


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Phillipa Mauger said:


> My husband will be relocating to Dubai on the 27th of July I will follow in early september, he will have to secure a flat for us and we need some help please.
> 
> He will be based at both the aviation club and the Grand Hyatt hotel. What are good areas that are reasonable in price to find flats that are close to these venues?
> 
> ...


Hi take a look at dubizzle.com they have plenty of flats etc, regarding your water and electricity this you have to pay yourself as too internet, usually for rent is paid 12 months in advance the negotiation being of how many advance cheques are paid ie 1, 2 3 or 4 but all are in advance also you will pay a agency fee which is a percentage of the per annum rent.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

hi there, who can afford 12 months rent in advance? that is crazy? Is there no other way of securing a flat unless you pay 12 months in advance?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your rental contrcat will be for a year - if you pay with multiple cheques then you are not paying the full year up front but paying with post-dated cheques. They must be honoured tho! Up til 2 years ago you would have had to pay with 1 cheque (full 12 months in advance) and usually your employer would have loaned you the money and then deducted it monthly from your salary. Nowadays you can negotiate with the landlord how many post dated cheques (up to 12) - the less cheques a bigger discount can be negotiated. Real Estate fee is 5% of the annual rent. Security deposit is usually also 5% of the annual rent and is returned to you at the end of your lease.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Your rental contrcat will be for a year - if you pay with multiple cheques then you are not paying the full year up front but paying with post-dated cheques. They must be honoured tho! Up til 2 years ago you would have had to pay with 1 cheque (full 12 months in advance) and usually your employer would have loaned you the money and then deducted it monthly from your salary. Nowadays you can negotiate with the landlord how many post dated cheques (up to 12) - the less cheques a bigger discount can be negotiated. Real Estate fee is 5% of the annual rent. Security deposit is usually also 5% of the annual rent and is returned to you at the end of your lease.


Thanks for your help, is there possibilities of getting a flat for 1 - 2 months do the landlords only accept 12 month contracts, reason being is that my huby does not get a housing allowance in his job, when I get to dubai and secure a job for myself I will have housing allowance, so that means we need to find something short term until we can use my housing allowance?
Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Housing allowance is basically extra salary, but by it being paid as an allowance it means the company does not have to include it in their final salary bonus payment to you.

I'd take a look at some of the hotel apartments - probably in Bur Dubai for where you are, and live there for a couple of months, you can get short term on dubizzle.com but the owners are usually greedy and want silly money.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

google - serviced apartments dubai. that is probably your best bet as you can move in straight away -everthing is included (elec, internet, tv etc) and it will give you time to sort yourselves out. you will be looking at paying 8k or more a month for a 1 bed.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Phillipa Mauger said:


> Thanks for your help, is there possibilities of getting a flat for 1 - 2 months do the landlords only accept 12 month contracts,


You can get short term leases in serviced and hotel apartments however they are a bit more expensive.

Your other option is to look in Dubizzle as people advertise what is remaining of their contract for rent. Eg, people signed for a year, been 9 months and want to leave so advertise "their" last 3 months.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As mentioned, Services Apartments would be the best best. For Aviation Club and Grand Hyatt, would suggest serviced apartments in Bur dubai or Oud Metha


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> You can get short term leases in serviced and hotel apartments however they are a bit more expensive.
> 
> Your other option is to look in Dubizzle as people advertise what is remaining of their contract for rent. Eg, people signed for a year, been 9 months and want to leave so advertise "their" last 3 months.


illegal as it is subletting and could be messy.


----------

